# EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

Wie seit ihr mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken zufrieden!? In test ist er ja super dabei.

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000029) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

^^Jener durfte vor kurzen meinen Mugen 2 ablösen


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Nicht schlecht das Teil wobei vom Hocker hat er mich nicht gerissen.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Werd ihn die tage mal Montieren und testen.


----------



## eVoX (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Bin mit den Brocken sehr zufrieden, der ist schon besser als mein alter Groß Clockner und leiser, allerdings hab ich Enermax Cluster drauf.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Jener durfte vor kurzen meinen Mugen 2 ablösen



Wieso den das, ist der Mugan 2 nicht etwas besser, hier wird ja immer davon geschrieben und die Tests zeigen es ja auch oder hat das einen andere Grund?


----------



## Nike334 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Nein, eigentlich haben die bei den gleichen Lüftern die selbe Kühlleistung^^


Werde mir den Brocken auch heute bestellen, weiß nur nochnicht wo.
hardwareversand vielleicht, mal schaun^^
mfg


----------



## eVoX (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Aha, naja, wenn das so ist, werd ich das nie mehr schreiben.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*



eVoX schrieb:


> Aha, naja, wenn das so ist, werd ich das nie mehr schreiben.



 So ist des! Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

So heute ein Update:


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

^^Ja, geht ganz gut das Ding  (und das bei den Temps im Zimmer )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

*Sehr* zufrieden damit
Kühle damit meinen Core i7 zuverlässig und leise


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Das lustige ich die 4 schrauben weis jetzt net wie die richtig heißen, war eine ohne gwinde!


----------



## utacat (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Meinst diese?
Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test - Intel, Push-Pins, CPU-Kühler


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

^^Genau so bau ich die Dinger immer ins Gehäuse (erst gucken ob's fest sitzt) ist das etwa falsch?


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*



utacat schrieb:


> Meinst diese?
> Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test - Intel, Push-Pins, CPU-Kühler



Ne die dinger hier!

Hier noch ein schöner test http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...2009/test_ekl_alpenfoehn_brocken_cpu-kuehler/


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

^^Ja, da stellt sich doch die Frage,
warum sich manche einen Kühler kaufen dessen Namen man kaum aussprechen kann, 
nicht wirklich besser kühlt und dann noch überteuert angeboten wird???


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

33€ ist doch jetzt net so teuer!


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Man, der Brocken ist ganz bestimmt nicht gemeint! 
Sondern, das ist ehr so eine Anspielung auf den MegaProli


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Weil der Megahalems ne ganz andere Qualitätsstufe hat, darum kaufen ihn einige 

Und für die die einfach das Beste wollen, is der Megahalems unumgänglich. Der schlägt zur Zeit einfach alles..............mal schaun wie lang noch (Nordwand *hust*)


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Man, der Brocken ist ganz bestimmt nicht gemeint!
> Sondern, das ist ehr so eine Anspielung auf den MegaProli



Ey net gleich so Aggro ja!



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Weil der Megahalems ne ganz andere Qualitätsstufe hat, darum kaufen ihn einige
> 
> Und für die die einfach das Beste wollen, is der Megahalems unumgänglich. Der schlägt zur Zeit einfach alles..............mal schaun wie lang noch (Nordwand *hust*)



Da bin ich auch schon gespannt!


----------



## Asdf??? (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Ich bin nicht wirklich überzeugt...
Ich habe einen Q9300 auf 3337Mhz laufen bei 1,25Vcore und der is unter Last fast 70°C heiß -.-*
Selbst mein alter ArticCooling Freezer 7 Pro war besser da warens "nur" 65°C
Ich hab ihn auch schon abgebaut und wieder drauf : 2°C kühler
jetzt die Frage: Hab ich ein defektes exemplar erwischt?
Wärmeleitpaste ist Artic Silver 5 die: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Zubehör - Arctic Silver Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Ich habe die gleiche paste und kan mich net beklagen! Hast auch nur ein tropfen drauf und den ganz dünn verteilt?


----------



## Asdf??? (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

ja ganz wenig und anpressdruck ist auch sehr hoch, der lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen wackelt nicht oder sonst was...
is iwie komisch
edit: ich werd den heute noch mal abbauen und ganz wenig wlp drauf machen villt wars doch zu viel...
also es hat was gebracht 
statt 70°C sind nu nur noch 63°C -.-*
also was meint ihr? defekt das ding?


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Ich habe die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag reingedreht und recht gute Temps erreicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag reingedreht und recht gute Temps erreicht.



Hab ich auch! Nur musste ich eine Feingewinde schraube von einem Laufwerk verwenden da von EKL ein screw kein Gewinde hatt!


----------



## Asdf??? (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

bei mir hatten die alle n gewinde...
ich hab die auch bis zum anschlag drin...
also könnte es sein das der defekt ist?


----------



## eVoX (1. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd, aber vielleicht musst du noch weniger WLP benutzten.

Das der "defekt" ist, denk ich eher nicht.


----------



## Asdf??? (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

noch weniger?
ich hab da so wenig drauf gemacht... 
wieso glaubst du nich an nen defekt? kann doch sein 
und festgeschraubt is der auch bis zum anschlag... 
der muss defekt sein
oder der is einfahc schlecht


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Mach mal ein Foto wenn du die die WLP drauf hast.


----------



## rabensang (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Damals beim Test des Brocken war ich genau so erstaunt. Deshalb habe ich mich an EKL gewandt und als Antwort bekommen, ich solle doch mehr WLP verwenden als gewohnt. Der Brocken bräuchte davon etwas mehr als andere Kühler. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## Asdf??? (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

also mehr oder weniger?
rabensang sagt noch mehr? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Etwas mehr WLP schadet nicht, da Direct-Touch Heatpipes nicht imma ganz eben sind bzw. einfach paar kleine Lücken dazwischen sind.

Mach die WLP am besten direkt auf den Kühlerboden und nicht auf die CPU  Schlecht is der Brocken auf keinen Fall, nen i7 hält der gut auf Temperatur


----------



## Asdf??? (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

na toll -.-* nochmal abbauen und draufsetzen -.-*
aber ich werds nachher mal probieren sag dann obs was gebracht hat


----------



## eVoX (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Hier gab es auch einen User, der Temp Probleme hatte mit den Brocken, der hat dann mehr WLP benutzt und es hat funktioniert, danach waren die Temps super.

Ich hingegen, hab sehr wenig benutzt und hab jetzt  im Sommer idle 33-35 und load 50-52.
Im Winter waren die idle Werte sogar unter 30.


----------



## Asdf??? (2. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

könnt ihr mir sagen was ihr unter mehr versteht?
hab ihr villt einen alten prozi und könntet etwas wlp von euch opfern um mir zu zeigen wie viel ihr meint?
wär echt super
oder könnte es an den lüftern liegen? ich hab 2 von diesen : http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...E&l1=Cooling&l2=Gehäuselüfter&l3=Case+Modding


----------



## Alpenföhn (4. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

sollten noch weitere Fragen zum Thema "Brocken" aufkommen, stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.

Grüße

Produktmanagement Alpenföhn


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Brocken sind sehr gut!!
Hab ihn heute bekommen und dann gleich verbaut, alles reibungslos!
Kühlt meinen Core 2 Duo E8400 bei 4 GHz auf maximal 46°C mit Prime 95!!
Absolut spitze!

mfg


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

grade hatt ich nen bluescreen, während prime
was meint ihr, zu wenig spannung?
Im BIOS war der FSB auf 444 und die Vcore auf 1,25
Hab jetz mal eine Stufe mehr gemacht, mal schauen

sry für OT 

BTT:
Habt ihr die Thumbscrews bis zum Anschlag festgedreht?
War in der Anleitung nicht ersichtlich, aber habs trotzdem gemacht^^
Kann ja wohl nicht schaden.


EDIT: CPU-Z zeigt mir jetzt ne Vcore von ca 1,24 - 1,25V an, wenn das stimmt wars vorher wohl wirklich zu wenig...
mfg

edit2: sehr schön, der Kühler!, screen sagt alles!


----------



## eVoX (4. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*



Nike334 schrieb:


> BTT:
> Habt ihr die Thumbscrews bis zum Anschlag festgedreht?
> War in der Anleitung nicht ersichtlich, aber habs trotzdem gemacht^^
> Kann ja wohl nicht schaden.



Hab auch alle vier bis zum Anschlag festgedreht, keine Probs gehabt.


----------



## Nike334 (6. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Für all diejenigen, denen der violette Lüfter nicht ins Konzept passt:
Einfach an den 4 Streben einen der durchsichtig ummantelten Drähte durchknipsen. Der Lüfter läuft wie gewohnt weiter und die LED's machen Urlaub 

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Bei mir ist einer der 4 Thumbscrews ohne Gewinde kan man die nachbestellen!?


----------



## Nike334 (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

mh, schreib doch einfach dem Support von EKL dass das nicht passieren darf und dass sie dir einen neuen Thumbscrew schicken sollen 

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Hab den mal ne mail geschrieben.


----------



## +Alex+ (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Moin... Ich hab in einigen Bewertungen gelesen, dass es bei AMD-Boards nicht möglich ist den Brocken so zu montieren das er in Richtung hinteren Gehäuselüfter bläst. Ist das richtig? 
Ich besitze das AM2(+) Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H. Hat jemand mit diesem Board + Brocken schon Erfahrung in dieser Richtung gemacht? MfG.


----------



## labernet (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

beim asus crosshair 3 formula isses so zumindest, aber ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass es bei jedem amd board so ist.

nicht ganz so schlimm wenn ein gehäuse hast mit nem gehäuse lüfter, der nach oben rauspustet. (antec 1200 zum beispiel).


----------



## Myar (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*

Hallöchen!

Ja, auf einem Sockel AM2(+) Board, lässt sich der Brocken nur um 90° gedreht einbauen (also Lüfter entweder zur Graka oder zum NT hin, bei Standardgehäuse).
War für mich bisher auch der einzoge grund den brocken nicht zu kaufen.

Ich hoffe mit dem Nordwand macht es EKL besser...

Gruß
Myar


----------



## eVoX (12. August 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Praxis-Erfahrungen*



Myar schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Ja, auf einem Sockel AM2(+) Board, lässt sich der Brocken nur um 90° gedreht einbauen (also Lüfter entweder zur Graka oder zum NT hin, bei Standardgehäuse).



So ist es leider.


----------

